# URGENT- good dentist



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all I need to find a good dentist in dubai Marina or JLT ... any idea on how much i am looking to pay for an extraction will be much appreciated. 

thank you in advance


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

none so far guys ...I live in JLT and i would like to know for my self also...so please any suggestions will be much apprecited.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> none so far guys ...I live in JLT and i would like to know for my self also...so please any suggestions will be much apprecited.


Drive a bit further ..... Dr Heather at Medicentres Motor city branch ... excellent, honest and knows her stuff .... highly recommended from personal experience .... :hungry: ....


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Dr. Nikolas & ASP (@Jumeirah Beach Road/or JBR, etc) is one of the most excellent dental clinics here, I guess. I did have an extractions there - less pain & swifter than expected.
Cheers




nick27 said:


> Hi all I need to find a good dentist in dubai Marina or JLT ... any idea on how much i am looking to pay for an extraction will be much appreciated.
> 
> thank you in advance


----------



## BackAtMyBest (Feb 4, 2011)

*dentist*



nick27 said:


> Hi all I need to find a good dentist in dubai Marina or JLT ... any idea on how much i am looking to pay for an extraction will be much appreciated.
> 
> thank you in advance


not marina but down al wasl: Dr. Jacko Smith +971 4 395 5095 South African I have used his surgery for 5 years.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dentist in JLT*



nick27 said:


> Hi all I need to find a good dentist in dubai Marina or JLT ... any idea on how much i am looking to pay for an extraction will be much appreciated.
> 
> thank you in advance


I tried the German Dental Center JLT in Fortune tower and the doctor is good. I was doing the regular cleaning for my teeth, it cost 300 dirhams but they gave me an appointment for polishing and cleaning after 3 months for absolutely no money. So if you think about it, it is like 150 dirhams a visit 
I find this blog resourceful for any information on JLT:
jltcommunity dot blogspot dot com


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My buddy, Dr. Haytham Smadi at Hussam Dental Clinic is top notch. 

http://www.hussamdentalclinic.com/

-md000/mike


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr Madhu Mathews in Karama (Mankhool Dental), I know 2 people who have been and were very happy with him as well as plenty of others on other forums who recommend him.

04-3571577

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## LAUREN09 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi I'm looking for a good honest dentist, dermatologist and gp in the jlt, jbr or marina area. Must be contracted into medical insurance.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Check with Drs.Nicolas&Asp-their dermatologist is based in Marina and I believe they accept bunch of insurance companies


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

zin said:


> Dr Madhu Mathews in Karama (Mankhool Dental), I know 2 people who have been and were very happy with him as well as plenty of others on other forums who recommend him.
> 
> 04-3571577
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


any idea how much he charges... in desperate need for rout cannel or extraction?


----------



## andrea_ms (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr Michael clinic in Jumeirah .. they can be a bit expensive so check.. but they are really good..


----------



## Weiss71 (May 1, 2012)

*dentist dubai*

Just a big thank you to Noa Dental Clinic for looking after me so well. I wanted a smile that I could reveal confidently without being obvious that I had completed dental treatment. I am so very pleased with the treatment I have received; it is just beautiful.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Weiss71 said:


> Just a big thank you to Noa Dental Clinic for looking after me so well. I wanted a smile that I could reveal confidently without being obvious that I had completed dental treatment. I am so very pleased with the treatment I have received; it is just beautiful.


Now why is it that this just doesn't ring true?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Now why is it that this just doesn't ring true?


 
Seems very true to me... Probly can smile very very very big at the prices they charge their customers here  

I doubt he is lieing at all. :spit:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol


----------

